# Hitch Height Of 2012 210Rs



## Thunder Mountain (Jun 24, 2012)

Good afternoon. We pulled the trigger on a 210RS last Friday. Will do paperwork and PDI on Tuesday. Couldn't swallow the price the dealer wanted for a weight distribution hitch. Bought one for about half the price at CW. Need to install it before picking up the trailer. To assemble I need the height of the hitch on the trailer while it is level. Would someone please go measure the height of the hitch. Towing with a 2004 Ford F150 FX4.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I ran into this a few years ago with the 2010 230RS. I set the Equal-i-zer for 24" hitch height and it did fine.

JR


----------



## Thunder Mountain (Jun 24, 2012)

muttbike said:


> I ran into this a few years ago with the 2010 230RS. I set the Equal-i-zer for 24" hitch height and it did fine.
> 
> JR


Thanks muttbike. Unless I hear from anybody else I'll go with 24".


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

My older 21RS (04) sits dead level when towing and the ball mount on my truck is between 19"-20" depending on how much junk is in the back of the truck.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thunder Mountain said:


> I ran into this a few years ago with the 2010 230RS. I set the Equal-i-zer for 24" hitch height and it did fine.
> 
> JR


Thanks muttbike. Unless I hear from anybody else I'll go with 24".
[/quote]

When I bought our 2011 250RS, I had the same question. 24" was the correct answer. You may end up tweaking that once everything is loaded for camping, but it will be in the ballpark for picking up the trailer.


----------

